# Mini Slidder Buns



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Do any of you know of a good dealer to go to in Canada besides a food supplier like Sysco, etc.. that require a minimum order to get some slidder buns?

I just worked out a deal with a local bakery for .45 cents a bun (high price, but still, thought it would be worth it..).

I specified no bigger then 2"x2" in size for the bun, with an acceptable 2.25" allowance.

I get the buns today, they are 2.25"x3-3.5". I just paid $45 for 100 buns that I cant use in their current shape or unless I modify then, which will be time consuming.. oh well.. I will talk to the owner and see what he can do for next time, I am just really let down and in my area no one has heard of these buns and it sounds like i'm a crazy person when trying to explain to people..

P.S. I showed the owner of the bakery a photo before I ordered the buns, still, didn't turn out nearly close.

Soooooo.. if you have any suggestions where I can buy them from a reputable person in Ontario, Canada, that would be kick ***** :chef:


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Long story short.. I use a cookie cutter and converted them to the original sought after width of 2" diameter, however the edges are all rough now because of the cut and it doesnt look nearly like what I had originally invisioned, but I am still seeking a supplier for the future, chalk this one up as life experience and bye bye $45 on buns.


----------



## cater diva (Oct 10, 2007)

I just use small dinner rolls that look like baby buns and split them myself. Works for me. $3 for 36.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

In some magazine in the last few weeks I saw a mini cheese burger sitting on a frenched fried waffle cut potatoe. Ketchup and mustard side by side between the burger and fried waffle potato, cheese on the burger and a slice of cherry tomatoe on top. Very cute.


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Pepperidge Farms dinner rolls work well in a pinch. There is a picture in my gallery of these rolls on my short rib sliders. They can be on the squarish side because of their "pull-apart" style but are consistently soft and available.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all your advice, my main concern was the edges of the buns, if they are infact cut, setting them on a plate and preparing.. a lot of crumbs begin to compile up and need to use some kind of compressed air to blow away the crumbs for proper presentation. A lot of the suggestions are great, I just focus really heavily on presentation and if its possible to find the buns somewhere im after, I will try my best.

Something like this would be amazing:


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Those are the same exact buns that Brick City, Tomcat and other bakeries around here(NY metro) are selling. Yes, they look cute but don't eat that well. Try proofing some brioche dough in mini muffin tins. I had good results.
I understand your obsession with presentation but the taste and texture must come first. We tried those exact same buns in that picture and they lost every comparison to either our homemade brioche or the above mentioned pepperidge farms rolls(which are so soft they do not crumb).


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks psycho, do you know if pepperidge farms sells their product in canada?

I haven't tasted any of the above mentioned buns, but look is what im after like you mentioned but if the taste is not there, then regardless, they would be useless for me


----------

